

Saving Innovation: Can a DIY culture of unconferences spark start-ups in MN? - skmurphy
http://stage.tcbmag.com/industriestrends/features/130308p1.aspx

======
skmurphy
Key paragraphs:

At Minnebar’s unconferences, there are no attendees or speakers, only
participants. An unconference is to a conference what Wikipedia is to an
encyclopedia. Instead of flying in authors or executives, Minnebar taps the
knowledge of the crowd. Anyone can volunteer his or her expertise, and
everyone collaborates ahead of time on line and votes to decide what makes the
agenda. Sessions flow like conversations rather than lectures.

It may sound messy, but over the past four years, Minnebar has shown that it
works. The event is now the largest of its kind in the country, with
attendance eclipsing even the Silicon Valley sessions that inspired it. It’s
the highest-profile example of how new entrepreneurs are building not only
businesses but new institutions to support innovation and entrepreneurship in
the region.

